# Are T-Shirt Sales Seasonal?



## JordanP (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello!

My name is Jordan Plener and I am representing Smoofer.com on T-Shirt Forums. We are a Canadian licensed t-shirt online retailer.

We launched in October and have been going strong. However, my question to the forum is:
*
Are t-shirts seasonal? In other words, do you think consumers are more inclined to buy t-shirts (or even licensed t-shirts) in the spring and summer?*

I'm sure non-licensed t-shirts sell well throughout the year as people wear them under sweaters, etc. But licensed t-shirts, like batman or superman or a band, have logos or designs you want people to see.

Thoughts anyone?

Jordan Plener
Vice-President


----------



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

I think that it is true that many people would probably be more inclined to buy in the spring and summer. Many retail buyers probably would buy in the winter.

If you are selling to a specific group or interest, I don't think it matters much. Also, online sales are affected less by seasons than outdoor sales.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree, t-shirt sales for most retailers will happen during Spring/Summer. During Fall/Winter sweatshirt sells will rise, if you have the proper licenses, you should probably look into printing both. Depending on your target market, cities like Las Vegas and Phoenix will probably want t-shirts all year round, however Anchorage probably would want sweatshirts and coats.


----------



## Skiddem (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd definitely say it depends on your target. I deal with many many coaches and in my case, they all have there own seasons that overlap giving me a full year round ability to sell. Summer does seem to boast well for camps.


----------



## I luv t'sCanada (Jul 21, 2008)

good advice!

yes, I would agree that it would depend on the demographic.

many of the shirts on your site are fairly versatile, so hopefully the seasonal effect is minimized.


----------

